# Solved: Firefox OS



## unclewoody (Aug 20, 2012)

Please forgive my ignorance of the latest phone technology.
We have used Firefox as our Windows browser for several years, and I am somewhat interested in the FF OS.
I have been looking (on the web) at smart phones with that OS.
Some are advertised as 'unlocked', and I assume that to mean without a phone contract.
We are not interested in signing up for telephone service, as we are content with what we have.
We probably would not use them as phones.
We just would like a bit more mobility in some of our activities.
I realize that we would need Wifi access, but could these 'smart phones' be used for web searching, email, GPS, etc., without a phone contract?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You need not have voice or data service to use a smart phone stand alone or on Wi-Fi. 

In Apple land I'd call an iPhone w/o cell service an iPod Touch.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

unclewoody said:


> I realize that we would need Wifi access, but could these 'smart phones' be used for web searching, email, GPS, etc., without a phone contract?


While connected to Wifi, yes. Otherwise, no.


----------



## unclewoody (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, Shooter --that is exactly what I needed to know.
And Terry, although not in Apple land, I get your point. Thanks to you, too.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------

